# Why Madara didn't have kids?



## ovanz (Apr 22, 2011)

If he is the strongest uchiha and everything, if he just made a senju girl pregnant, his kid will be rikkudo (senju + uchiha) and then he could control the kid, or whatever.

Theories:

1) Madara's army is like Tobi:

*Spoiler*: __ 



super stupid, good boys and can't find the jackpot




2) Madara is too old that he can't produce holy life nectar anymore, he could just produce dust release.

3) Its not because he cant find pure senju girl, ok now is probably only tsunade who is past the time, but when he was young there's should be plenty of senju womens, he could just genjutsu and then rape anyone.

4) Like Kishimoto is the ultimate troll about women, he could say that only male senjus could achieve rinnegan, like only male uchihas could awaken sharingan.

5) Gay/ Asexual, I think the most important thing for madara is having rikkudo power, so he should do the sacrifice anyway. 

Agree with any theory? if not, invent one (?)


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 22, 2011)

Hashirama made him a eunuch.


----------



## Jamboss (Apr 22, 2011)

honestly what if madara really had a kid. shodai certainly did so why not madara, IMO there were both easily the most eligible bachelors of their respective clans and times.


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 22, 2011)

lmao great topic.

he probably forgot to warp his family jewels one day when he was teleporting somewhere.


----------



## AKmyWaffle (Apr 22, 2011)

That takes too much time and effort. What if his first child is retarded and good for nothing like Hinata? 

Why wait when he could just use Hashirama's DNA to make Zetsu?


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 22, 2011)

what if madara did have children? he could have them safe and sound in his dimension and must have placed them (and maybe the woman/women) under genjutsu so they wouldn't yearn to go to the real world or something.


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 22, 2011)

How about this: Tobi is actually a girl hiding behind the mask and she's not Madara.


----------



## Hated Uchiha (Apr 22, 2011)

how do you know tobi isnt madaras child?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2011)

he did have a baby , zetsu is the love child of madara and hashirama


----------



## AKmyWaffle (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> he did have a baby , zetsu is the love child of madara and hashirama



Zetsu is the love child of Hashirama's lifeless DNA and Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 23, 2011)

He has 100,000 children with Hashirama's DNA, and you expecting him to produce even more?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 23, 2011)

Madara's son is inside the sixth coffin.

Canon.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Apr 23, 2011)

Why should Madara waste his time with such trivial things.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought it was obvious Itachi and Sasuke where his sons.


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 23, 2011)

maybe he did, nothing said he did or didn't. It would make a possible sense that he is sasuke's great grandfather or grandfather, being the father or grandfather of their dad. possible, unlikely, but possible


----------



## Judecious (Apr 23, 2011)

He had a crush on hashirama so I don't think two men can have kid 

All he does is talk about him to this day 

My new OTP is HashiMada pek


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Apr 23, 2011)

There isn't a woman walking the Earth that could handle his massive Uchiha.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 23, 2011)

Tige321 said:


> There isn't a woman walking the Earth that could handle his massive Uchiha.



He prefers Shodai wood


----------



## AKmyWaffle (Apr 23, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He had a crush on hashirama so I don't think two men can have kid
> 
> All he does is talk about him to this day



Henge no jutsu completely transforms the user into anything, even a female. That's how Naruto and Sasuke are going to revive the Uchiha clan.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Apr 23, 2011)

Jamboss said:


> honestly what if madara really had a kid. shodai certainly did so why not madara, IMO there were both easily the most eligible bachelors of their respective clans and times.



Oh come on, unlike Madara, Shodai wasn't a 100 year old virgin. 



BrokenBonds said:


> Why should Madara waste his time with such trivial things.



You saying that Rikudou wasted his time? 



AKmyWaffle said:


> Henge no jutsu completely transforms the user into anything, even a female. That's how Naruto and Sasuke are going to revive the Uchiha clan.



Thanks for making me chuckle.


----------



## Summers (Apr 23, 2011)

How madara treats woman
Madara's instant appearance at the western coast of the Land of Lightning, in search of a "substitute?"
Madara's instant appearance at the western coast of the Land of Lightning, in search of a "substitute?"

How madara treats kids.
Madara's instant appearance at the western coast of the Land of Lightning, in search of a "substitute?"


----------



## Arinna (Apr 23, 2011)

Lol how do you know he didn't ? maybe he did.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Apr 23, 2011)

ItachiGaara said:


> You saying that Rikudou wasted his time?


.. Yes.

He created:

1. A hate filled mutated clan that has glowing red eyes and the power to burn people alive with a mere glance. Satanic.
2. Hippies.


----------



## AKmyWaffle (Apr 23, 2011)

BrokenBonds said:


> .. Yes.
> 
> He created:
> 
> ...



The Senju weren't hippies. The established an oppressive dictatorship and experimented with human sacrifice.


----------



## King of the Internet (Apr 23, 2011)

ovanz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> super stupid, good boys and can't find the jackpot



 :rofl


----------



## Estar (Apr 23, 2011)

He is too busy planning revenge and does not have time
He is only a shelf of his former self and may have lost his penis just like his arm or he got impotent with the age
He lost to the first and no girl wants a looser
He is trying to dominate the world cause he has a very small....you know ^^


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Apr 23, 2011)

BrokenBonds said:


> .. Yes.
> 
> He created:
> 
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## Bellville (Apr 23, 2011)

No woman in her right mind would sleep with him and Madara didn't care enough to rape anybody.


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 23, 2011)

I was under the impression that Itachi/Sasuke are his great-grandchildren, hence his obsession with them, and why they're so damn powerful.

Or alternatively, they are his great-grand_nephews_.

Either way, he most likely had children much like Hashimara did. But they're simply not relevant to the plot, just like how we will never see Tsunade's parents.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 23, 2011)

hes missing an arm, that might be a hindrance in the bedroom.


----------



## Estar (Apr 23, 2011)

> I was under the impression that Itachi/Sasuke are his great-grandchildren, hence his obsession with them, and why they're so damn powerful.


While that may be true i dont think so. It could be that way but dont forget the Uchiha clan was huge so Sasuke and Itachi may just be related very very distantly with Madara. They could be the grandgrandsons of a cousin 3 degree of madaras uncle or something as well


----------



## King of the Internet (Apr 23, 2011)

Who says he didnt get kids? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2011)

the only smart move madara ever did was not have children. next generation rule means that he dies. no next generation, no death for madara. that is why he survived so far. when he acknowledges sasuke as the next generation of uchiha, he will die.


----------



## Estar (Apr 23, 2011)

I finally got the answer...he would have had to marry and that would have been his death ^^ kakuzu also survived cause he never had a girl. 
having a relationship shortens your lifespan cause of bitching, annoying comments, stress...^^


----------



## Hokage (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought that it was pretty evident who is Tenten's father.


----------



## general-david (Apr 23, 2011)

Lol...remember he's only a shell of his former self....maybe the 1st Hokage decided to be cruel and let him live.....after taking out his manhood.


----------



## Black☆Star (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe he's gay


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Apr 23, 2011)

Naruto is madaras son, kushina cheated on him. thats why naruto can control the kyuubi now and madara can control it too


----------



## Colonel Quaritch (Apr 23, 2011)

Madara wants all the power for himself. If he had a kid and his son got Rikudo level strength he would be very angry and likely try to steal his son's eyes, ears, nose, heart, and genitals. Evil bastard.
Or
Sex is a trivial matter to him, he gets off by oggling at his shiny eyes in a mirror commenting how much sexier they are compared to any woman. Hence why at 100 something he's still a virgin.


----------



## BrickStyle (Apr 23, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> hes missing an arm, that might be a hindrance in the bedroom.



How're you so sure? Maybe he got too excited and put his arm inside a woman's ******, hence the reason why he's missing an arm.


----------



## keybledar43 (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe he's too small to even release, which also explains why he hides his face under a mask


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 23, 2011)

Madara's body is made from Zetsu cells, so im afraid he can not have children. 

That and he is a Homo who is only horny, for good old Shodai wood.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Apr 23, 2011)

AKmyWaffle said:


> The Senju weren't hippies. The established an oppressive dictatorship and experimented with human sacrifice.


Wanted peace at the first chance they got, Hashirama gave up his Bijuus to get peace...

Tobirama was the black sheep of the family.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 23, 2011)

He had a crush on Hashirama,that's why he didn't have  relationship with women and didn't make babies .
 HashiMada pek


----------



## Wrath (Apr 23, 2011)

Senju + Uchiha doesn't equal Rikudou, it equals a Sharingan user with Izanagi. The fact that the technique exists and has a name suggests that there have been multiple Uchiha/Senju cross-breeds in the past.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Apr 23, 2011)

He got Mikoto pregnant with Sasuke. That's why Sasuke looks like Madara. He even have a keen interest in Sasuke too. Mikoto just let Fugaku believed he got her knock up.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a response ready, but I forgot most of it once I saw a King Sasuke set in this thread.

I do remember, however, a couple of thoughts. Certainly a possibility that he did have kids, but they all have been killed. Or Hashirama cut off his penis.

In all seriousness, other posters graise a great point about the glue. Perhaps Madara's body, including his privates, are now made up of Zetsu cells.


----------



## AKmyWaffle (Apr 23, 2011)

BrokenBonds said:


> Wanted peace at the first chance they got, Hashirama gave up his Bijuus to get peace...
> 
> Tobirama was the black sheep of the family.



Bullshit. When has arming two opposing factions with weapons ever resulted in peace? 

Is this what you think happens?
1. Find two or more factions which want to kill each other but don't have the weapons to do so.
2. Give them the weapons they need to kill each other. 
3. ???
4. Peace

And while it probably does work chances are the ??? part is "watch them kill each other"


----------



## Ra (Apr 23, 2011)

He was smart.


----------



## Friday (Apr 23, 2011)

He self reproduced into tobi.. That was my secret theory a while ago. Madara gave birth to himself. That's why he's still alive.

Also, if he had a kid he would have to kill him.. 

or maybe he's Sasuke's father and we can see some Star Wars-esque thing going on


----------



## alchemy1234 (Apr 23, 2011)

madara doesn't want competition even if it be from his kids. that is how bad ass he is.


----------



## Chimichaunga (Apr 23, 2011)

Him and Zestu had children? im pretty sure thats all Zetsu and Harishimas dealings


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 23, 2011)

Evil Overlord List said:
			
		

> I will not have a son. Although his laughably under-planned attempt to usurp power would easily fail, it would provide a fatal distraction at a crucial point in time.
> 
> I will not have a daughter. She would be as beautiful as she was evil, but one look at the hero's rugged countenance and she'd betray her own father.



tencharacters


----------



## ovanz (Apr 23, 2011)

i can't believe i forgot the option of "castred/shell of his former penis" by hashirama ;_;



Dark Red Z said:


> Originally Posted by Evil Overlord List
> 
> I will not have a son. Although his laughably under-planned attempt to usurp power would easily fail, it would provide a fatal distraction at a crucial point in time.
> 
> ...



It's not the first time Madara break something from that list:



> Overlord List:
> 
> I will be secure in my superiority. Therefore, I will feel no need to prove it by leaving clues in the form of riddles or leaving my weaker enemies alive to show they pose no threat.



Too bad he already told his plan in the kage summit, and he let alive kakashi, and the other konoha rookies



> I will instruct my Legions of Terror to attack the hero en masse, instead of standing around waiting while members break off and attack one or two at a time.



Akatsuki 2 persons per teams to capture jinjuurikis lol

Madara is watching porn (even if he is penisless), he doesn't have time to look for overlord lists in the internet.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 23, 2011)

This thread... 

That pic in the OP nearly killed me.

Anyway, Madara probably didn't have kids because he was a hateful douchebag like Sasuke when he was young.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Apr 23, 2011)

> Why Madara didn't have kids?



Because most women tend to be quite reluctant about spreading their legs for a man who gets a kick out of death and destruction.


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 23, 2011)

This thread 

I believe he didn't have children because he simply had other interests.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 23, 2011)

Madara did not want to share his Hashirama clone with anyone.

Kids:  Ooh..what is that? 
Madara:  Get the fuck away from that!  This is Daddy's! :


----------



## Barioth (Apr 23, 2011)

Ancient Samurai did have a you know what bond between men especially young and adult but never have I seen a N...i........n.........ja................................... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm it must be a Madara and Kagami Uchiha bond!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 23, 2011)

His Zetsu-ooze dick cant stay up since no blood is going to it. 
Thread./


----------



## Aleeight (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe he did have a family but they turned their backs on him as well with the rest of the Uchiha. So he doesn't acknowledge them anymore.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 24, 2011)

You think he has time to raise children, when his mission is to dominate the world?


----------



## violentrl (Apr 24, 2011)

Uchiha sperm contains hatred. Hatred is the best contraception.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Apr 24, 2011)

He had kids. With Hashirama.  Their love-children went into hiding after their daddy (Madara) became a megalomaniac bent on world domination. Think 'bout what happened with Luke and Leia when they were born.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 24, 2011)

I wanted to think Kagami was his son...but there was never any mention of it..


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

Raising kids can be a hassle.


----------



## SSGG (Apr 24, 2011)

PureWIN said:


> I was under the impression that Itachi/Sasuke are his great-grandchildren, hence his obsession with them, and why they're so damn powerful.
> 
> Or alternatively, they are his great-grand_nephews_.
> 
> Either way, he most likely had children much like Hashimara did. But they're simply not relevant to the plot, just like how we will never see Tsunade's parents.


 
^I was thinking something like this, too. I think it's very likely that Sasuke and Itachi are directly descended from Madara, or come from a line closely related to him. Of course, like some have said, the Uchiha clan was really big at some point, so there's no way to know for sure unless Kishi clears it up in the future.

Even if he did have kids though, the speculation as to why he might not have in this thread is hilarious.


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 24, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> He got Mikoto pregnant with Sasuke. That's why Sasuke looks like Madara. He even have a keen interest in Sasuke too. Mikoto just let Fugaku believed he got her knock up.



 

Possible chapter titles: I Am Your Father, or Who's Your Daddy? 



CrazyAries said:


> Madara did not want to share his Hashirama clone with anyone.
> 
> Kids:  Ooh..what is that?
> Madara:  Get the fuck away from that!  This is Daddy's! :


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd say it was a mixture of:

1) He was intelligent. Obnoxiousness of children aside, would you willingly have kids if you were in a clan filled with people who had the propensity to kill their siblings and parents?

2) He had a mild preoccupation with Hashirama that has pretty much consumed him and caused him to clone naked statues of him.


----------



## ovanz (Apr 24, 2011)

lol at the theory that madara didn't had kids because he was too worried about hashirama. 

Madara then should just adopt hashirama, oh wait..


----------



## MYJC (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe he did have kids and people just didn't know about it. And his kid's might've had kids too. Any maybe some of his grandkids were named after him. Maybe, just maybe one liked orange masks and decided to impersonate his grandfather...


----------



## Kiss (Apr 24, 2011)

He was too busy with other stuff.


----------

